# foodstamps/school



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

so a major problem I've run into is not being able to get on foodstamps while in school. they require you to be working 20 hours a week or have a child to get foodstamps while in school.. didn't know whether to post this in politics or making a living. It's especially a pain when you live in a college town where students come in and make an economy and take all the jobs and then they move away and shops don't need any workers.

http://www.change.org/petitions/dep...tm_medium=email&utm_source=signature_receipt#


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 20, 2013)

I say find a product or service that's in demand by your demographic that's possible for you to pursue independently. Self-employment.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> I say find a product or service that's in demand by your demographic that's possible for you to pursue independently. Self-employment.


 
even a self employment on the service side takes time which I don't really have, taking 15 units this semester. having a product generally requires capital which rent, bills, and a car is sucking up. If I was less than part time in school I could could get on fooodstamps but then I would also have the time for a shitty ass job. It really doesn't make much sense how the government sets it up.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 20, 2013)

Mongo said:


> even a self employment on the service side takes time which I don't really have, taking 15 units this semester. having a product generally requires capital which rent, bills, and a car is sucking up. If I was less than part time in school I could could get on fooodstamps but then I would also have the time for a shitty ass job. It really doesn't make much sense how the government sets it up.


To be real with you, what has the government ever done that has made sense.
There are products and services that anyone can hustle anywhere in the country with little to no time, capital or skills, mindset is the most important.
There's nothing to it, but to do it.
168 hours in a week - 40 for school - 56 for sleep = 72 leftover hours during your week to allocate in accordance with how you see fit.
Also, I'd like to point out on this standardized example of the three variable groups free time has the most hours per week.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

p4r4d0x said:


> To be real with you, what has the government ever done that has made sense.
> There's nothing to it, but to do it.
> 168 hours in a week - 40 for school - 56 for sleep = 72 leftover hours during your week to allocate in accordance with how you see fit.
> Also, I'd like to point out on this standardized example of the three variable groups free time has the most hours per week.


your ideas highly fallible and very naive of you to say. as if to say this is the math of life and this is all you have to do(as if taking a dump is in the freetime area "allocate in accordance"), it's not that simple especially when you live in a place with such a high cost of living.your ideas are very neocon and it's not really helpful, fyi this country has some of the lowest distributions of wealth and a low rate of social mobility. look at a map of the GINI coefficient and think about the quality of life in each country.

By the way capital is just a general term for resources including; time, money,skills, you can't have no capital in a capitalistic society


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 20, 2013)

Mongo said:


> your ideas highly fallible and very naive of you to say. as if to say this is the math of life and this is all you have to do(as if taking a dump is in the freetime area





> "allocate in accordance"),


"Allocate in accordance with how you see fit."
*It means those hours are yours to do with as you wish.


> it's not that simple especially when you live in a place with such a high cost of living.your ideas are very neocon and it's not really helpful, fyi this country has some of the lowest distributions of wealth and a low rate of social mobility. look at a map of the GINI coefficient and think about the quality of life in each country.


 
Dude, it was a loose example to illustrate a point, which apparently you've completely missed.
(As well as the loose standardized example line.)
When I started looking at it like that, I also began managing my own time much more efficiently and put myself to work instead of waiting for someone else to employ me.

Maybe nobody wants to work with you because you kind of seem like a dick.


Mongo said:


> even a self employment on the service side takes time which I don't really have, taking 15 units this semester. having a product generally requires capital which rent, bills, and a car is sucking up. If I was less than part time in school I could could get on fooodstamps but then I would also have the time for a shitty ass job. It really doesn't make much sense how the government sets it up.


And, are full of excuses.

Success is psycological and pessimism is a philosophy.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

Loose examples don't mean anything in the real world



p4r4d0x said:


> Maybe nobody wants to work with you because you kind of seem like a dick.
> 
> And, are full of excuses.
> 
> Success is psycological and pessimism is a philosophy.


[/quote]

my point was I'm not trying to find work because most of my time is taken (
but I do work for my friends when they need the help.)

I'm not trying to succeed I'm trying to survive.

and your math was naive and so was your last statement. Who are you to call me a pessimist, pragmatic maybe, you don't know me. you calling me a dick is just the pot and the kettle. your arrogance is benign.


Your attitude, aggression, and arrogance for my ideas doesn't exactly seem like it fits on a site called squat the planet.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 20, 2013)

Mongo said:


> your ideas highly fallible and very naive of you to say. as if to say this is the math of life and this is all you have to do(as if taking a dump is in the freetime area "allocate in accordance"), it's not that simple especially when you live in a place with such a high cost of living.your ideas are very neocon and it's not really helpful, fyi this country has some of the lowest distributions of wealth and a low rate of social mobility. look at a map of the GINI coefficient and think about the quality of life in each country.


 


> By the way capital is just a general term for resources including; time, money,skills, you can't have no capital in a capitalistic society


*facepalm* lmao



Mongo said:


> Loose examples don't mean anything in the real world


 When using them to explain concepts that are applicable to the real world, they mean the world.



> my point was I'm not trying to find work because most of my time is taken


??


> (but I do work for my friends when they need the help.)
> 
> I'm not trying to succeed I'm trying to survive.
> 
> ...



roflmao
SMH
Survival is success.
Can't help nobody these days.

I didn't call you anything a dick is how you're acting, not what you are.
Don't get pissy with me because of how you are acting and me calling them as I see them.
You have no ideas to belittle, which is why you're here asking for help.
And may I remind you, I'm the only one trying. 
So yeah, get mad at me for your situation just like you are at the world and life.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not getting mad at you for my situation, just at your assumptions. I was putting up an online petition for people in my position or have been in this position to look at and possibly change in the government by signing it, not just ideas which everyone is welcome to put in their 2 cents, but your argumentativeness is starting to overshadow that. so I'm just going to repost the petition.

http://www.change.org/petitions/dep...tm_medium=email&utm_source=signature_receipt#


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you have work study? I did in college and I was able to get full food stamps.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember trying to sign up for stamps a few years ago when I was in school. And to me and my girl's surprise we were turned down. We were homeless and jobless at the time due to relocating up north to Wv which is an easy state to get shit in. They flat out told us that without kids we wouldn't get shit while in school. Some dumb shit I thought.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 15, 2013)

I've tried getting into work study but everytime I do It's full but, this is my first time trying at the berkeley school. cport yeah it's all messed up I remember 3-4 years ago I became homeless when I was going to school. gets to be a pain in the ass when all the couches I crashed on were in heavy drinking houses that stayed up all night long. had to quit because of a snowball effect of homelessness, alcoholism, and death in the family that year.

It's bullshit when your homeless and you can't get on foodstamps because your going to school and consider it able bodied. I thought it was really weird when I wasn't in school afterwards and they wanted proof I wasn't in school.

yeah the two ways around it are get a job and work 20 hours a week which I wouldn't even need the foodstamps then, or get on work study then you only have to do 1 hour a week for that, but it's usually full.


----------



## eske silver (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Mongo!
I've been on EBT and GA for almost five years in Oakland and a part to full time student at BCC and Laney.
I've never had issues with it.
We should talk


----------



## Gage Turner (Sep 10, 2013)

I had issues getting food stamps and welfare, but then while watching Let's Go to Prison I realized oh yeah adult adoption is definitely a thing. It works, if you can tell a sob story have a permanent address and hide anything expensive you have when they come check you out. I got $673 a month on welfare and $353 on food stamps, at least until my new son turns 19


----------

